# Oscar / Óscar?



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola amigos, tenemos una pequeña discusión por acá a cerca del nombre propio Oscar, yo digo que se escribe con acento gráfico, pero mi jefa dice que no...
¿Algún dato concreto?
He buscado en la RAE, pero no existe, ni en wikipedia .
Gracias


----------



## belén

Óscar es aguda y acaba en r, así que va con acento, igual tu jefa tiene problemas porque la "O" es mayúscula, pero como se ha comentado bastantes veces en el foro, las mayúsculas también van con acento...

Saluditos,

Belén


----------



## Metztli

Hola Tiger!

Está medio complicado... mira:

En algunos países pronuncian óscar (como en México) en otros, (como en Cuba) pronucian oscár.

Con la pronunciación "mexicana" se acentua al ser una palabra grave o llana terminada en consontante que no es ni N ni S... pero al ser mayúscula no es obligatorio acentuarla gráficamente.

Si pronuncias a la cubana... no lleva acento porque es aguda terminada en consonante que no es ni N ni S.

Me entendiste?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!
Saluditos


----------



## ILT

Hola Tigger:

Dice la RAE que las mayúsculas DEBEN llevar el acento diacrítico u ortográfico.  Que no se hizo durante un tiempo porque las máquinas de escribir mecánicas no contaban con esta característica, pero eso no significa que se deba omitir. Ahora con las computadoras, podemos poner el acento en cualquier letra como debe ser. Si quieres pruebas documentales (je je je), descarga este documento de la RAE: Ortografía en la página www.rae.es.

Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias, ILT, sí estamos convencidos de que las mayúsculas deben acentuarse, lo que ella no creía es que específicamente "Óscar" debiera estarlo.
Gracias


----------



## mariposita

> En algunos países pronuncian óscar (como en México) en otros, (como en Cuba) pronucian oscár.


 
Yo puedo afirmar esto. Mi hijo se llama Oscar. Tiene familia cubana que le llama Oscar y familia española que le llama Óscar. Unos amigos argentinos también le llaman Oscar. Aquí en Madrid, los diminutivos son Oski, Oskito, y Oscarito. Otros dicen Oscarín y Oscarcito (y muy pocos Oscarlito).


----------



## Pumpkin72

Yo digo mucho _Osquítar_ 

Este caso me recuerda al de de José-Jose. En España decimos "Jose" casi siempre...


----------



## Rayines

Hola: en Argentina el nombre Oscar recibe el acento tónico en la *a*, por lo tanto no lleva acento escrito por ser palabra aguda que no termina en n, s o vocal. Y cuando se pronuncia con el acento tónico sobre la O, es sólo a imitación del inglés (por ejemplo, al nombrar a Oscar Wilde), entonces, tampoco lleva tilde.


----------



## belén

Wow (o como estamos en el foro de español debería escribir "uau" ) , ¡qué interesante! No tenía ni idea de que había países donde se pronunciaba con acento en "car", por eso respondí tan convencida que era una palabra aguda...

Saluditos,
Belén


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno, amig@s, muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas,  me quedo con la exclusividad de pronunciación para México como palabra grave je je je (así tendré yo la razón) je je je


----------



## Brazilian dude

En Portugal me parece que se pronuncia Óscar, mientras que en Brasi lo decimos Oscar.  Es interesante ver cómo el español de Argentina y Uruguay y el portugués de Brasil coinciden en tantos aspectos gramaticales, regionalismos, etc.

Brazilian dude


----------



## beatrizg

belen said:
			
		

> Wow (o como estamos en el foro de español debería escribir "uau" ) , ¡qué interesante! No tenía ni idea de que había países donde se pronunciaba con acento en "car", por eso respondí tan convencida que era una palabra aguda...
> 
> Saluditos,
> Belén


 
Yo también creía que en todas partes se decía *Ó*scar.


----------



## sergio11

Yo nunca lo había visto con acento en la o, pero lo busqué en los diccionarios de Espasa Calpe y de Larousse, y encontré que el Espasa acentúa el nombre de los reyes de Suecia en la o, es decir, Óscar, y los demás en la a (no escrito), es decir, Oscar, por ejemplo, Oscar Wilde; mientras que el Larousse no acentúa ninguno en la o: son todos Oscar. 

De ello podríamos quizá deducir que, si uno se refiere a los reyes de Suecia, podría escribirlo con o sin acento en la O, es decir, Óscar u Oscar. Para todos los demás, debería ser Oscar.

Claro que si uno le quiere buscar el pelo al huevo podría argumentar que la diferencia se debe a que el Espasa tiene editores españoles, mientras que el Larousse tiene editores argentinos  .

Quizá sería útil que alguien que tenga más tiempo lo consulte con la Real Academia Española y nos cuente a todos qué le contestaron.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

sergio11 said:
			
		

> el Espasa acentúa el nombre de los reyes de Suecia en la o, es decir, Óscar, y los demás en la a (no escrito), es decir, Oscar, por ejemplo, Oscar Wilde



No es que los demás los acentúe en la "a", es que los nombres de reyes y papas se traducen, y por lo tanto se escribe la tilde donde corresponda, pero el resto de los nombres no se suelen traducir, con lo que queda la grafía original según su procedencia, por lo general sin tilde.


----------



## 0scar

Reviví este tema porque esto  me estaba creando un problema de identidad después que noté que algunos foristas escriben mi nombre como Óscar  

Acá lo usual  es  Oscar (oscár) y no Óscar,notablemente solo pronuncia  Óscar la gente menos instruida.
Pero después de leer este hilo se confirma que  Óscar es muy común en 
algunos paises...

Lo que creo -después de  meditarlo profundamente  durante 10 segundos- es que por ser un nombre  propio no hay reglas para  esto, tanto puede ser Óscar, Oscar, Ozkar u Hóscar... después de que el Registro Civil lo acepta y registra eso es lo que vale.  

¿Estoy en lo cierto? ¿Me puedo dar de alta o debo seguir preocupándome por mi salud mental?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá se dice Óscar, pero se escribe Oscar. Lo mismo con Angela.


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina se dice y se escribe Oscar.


----------



## yodired

Aquí se pronuncia óscar pero escriben Oscar... ¡yo no! Yo lo escribo con acento.


----------



## Gustronico

0scar said:


> Acá lo usual  es  Oscar (oscár) y no Óscar,notablemente solo pronuncia  Óscar la gente menos instruida.


Una aclaración: Los que aquí en Argentina pronuncian Óscar, no lo hacen por menos instruidos, sino por ser extranjeros provenientes de países donde se dice de esa forma.


----------



## path ethica

¿Y cuando nos referimos al premio cinematográfico? ¿Cómo debo escribirlo: Óscar u Oscar?


----------



## Pinairun

path ethica said:


> ¿Y cuando nos referimos al premio cinematográfico? ¿Cómo debo escribirlo: Óscar u Oscar?


 

*óscar**.* 
*1. *m. Premio anual concedido a los profesionales del cine por la Academia estadounidense de las Artes y Ciencias Cinematográficas. ORTOGR.Escr. con may. inicial.

*2. *m. Estatuilla que representa este premio.


Un saludo


----------



## Juan Miguel González

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá se dice Óscar, pero se escribe Oscar. Lo mismo con Angela.


 

Pues yo escribo Óscar y Ángela. La primera es grave y no temina en n o s y la segunda es esdrújula. ¿Algún motivo para no usar acento escrito?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Que así están inscritos en el Registro Civil, y que así lo escriben la mayoría de las personas que conozco con esos nombres.


----------



## criptexblanco

Pero en el diccionario de la casa la palabra Oscar, referida al premio cinematográfico, va sin tilde... ¿Total? 
Me entró la duda, al igual que muchos de vosotros...

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

criptexblanco said:


> Pero en el diccionario de la casa la palabra Oscar, referida al premio cinematográfico, va sin tilde... ¿Total?
> Me entró la duda, al igual que muchos de vosotros...
> 
> Saludos.



La verdad es que el único que cuenta es el DRAE.  Tienen la última palabra, gústenos o no.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Que así están inscritos en el Registro Civil, y que así lo escriben la mayoría de las personas que conozco con esos nombres.



Pues lo escriben mal. Los nombres propios no están exentos de las reglas de acentuación. Si se escribe Oscar, se pronuncia oscár, si se escribe Óscar se pronuncia óscar. A no ser que sea un nombre extranjero.

Lo mismo con Ángela, que se pronuncia ánjela o, si escribimos Angela, o pronunciamos anjéla o lo tomamos como nombre extranjero y pronunciamos ánguela o ányela...

Otra cosa es que muchas veces en documentos oficiales como registros o carnés los nombres están escritos (incorrectamente) todo con mayúsculas y sin acentos.


----------



## ECDS

Para mi es usual decir Don José (de broma) a alguien a quien solemos llamar "Jose". Pero al escribirlo siempre pongo la tilde: José.


----------



## Anjana

En los nombres propios está permitido saltarse los acentos.Sobre todo si este va en la primera letra que siempre va en mayusculas.


----------



## clares3

Hola Anjana, bienvenido al club:
Lo de no acentuar las mayúculas es una costumbre heredada de cuando los tipos eran de plomo y no existía la mayúscula acentuada. Hoy día componemos con el inefable Word, que sí permite acentuar mayúsculas, que es lo correcto.


----------



## Jellby

Anjana said:


> En los nombres propios está permitido saltarse los acentos.



¿Desde cuándo?

El uso de la tilde se atiene a una serie de reglas que se detallan a continuación y que afectan a todas las palabras españolas, *incluidos los nombres propios*.



> Sobre todo si este va en la primera letra que siempre va en mayusculas.



¿Desde cuándo?

*Las letras mayúsculas*, tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, *deben llevar tilde* si así les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación.


----------



## Anjana

A lo mejor me he quedado obsoleta, pero en mi epoca, se podïan suprimir esos acentos, y no se consideraban faltas. Solamente en los nombres propios.


----------



## Anjana

Será que me he quedado obsoleta,despues de consultar teneis razón.


----------



## chamyto

Yo siempre he acentuado los nombres propios.....


----------



## oscarrovira

Yo vivo en México y me llamo Oscar u Óscar... 
Considero que lo correcto hablando de ortografía es Óscar, pero también existe un detalle... si tu acta de nacimiento dice que te llamas "Oskarr" pues así debes de usarlo. por lo tanto si en mi acta dice que me llamo Oscar... supongo debo escribirlo tal cual.
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

En general, por todas las implicaciones legales, debes escribirlo como está en tu acta o partida de nacimiento, pero debido a todos los problemas de tipografía y porque es muy fácil saltearse un acento sin advertirlo, no creo que ningún juez o abogado le preste atención a ese detalle en particular.  O sea, lo que quiero decir es que si tu partida de nacimiento dice Oskarr, debes escribirlo Oskarr, pero no creo que le haga mucha deferencia que lo escribas Oskarr, Oskárr, Óskarr, u Óskárr. Y si no te gusta como lo tienes escrito en tu partida de nacimiento, debes hacer todo un trámite legal para cambiarlo oficialmente, que probablemente te va a costar un dineral y lo vas a tener que hacer con abogados. 

Puedo estar equivocado, pero me parece lógico que sea así.

Saludos


----------



## sergio11

HILOS UNIDOS​
Veo que en algunos hilos se habla de *Ós*car y Os*car*, implicando que Óscar es lo correcto y Oscar incorrecto. En todos los años que viví en Argentina siempre pensé que Oscar era la forma correcta, y que Óscar era una especie de barbarismo. ¿Alguien sabe cuál es la forma correcta? Me refiero al nombre de pila Oscar, no al premio; ya sé que el premio Óscar se acentúa en la O.


----------



## chamyto

Las reglas de acentuación son obligatorias tanto para las minúsculas como para las mayúsculas.
Creo que con esto ya tienes una respuesta,porque lo pronunciamos /óscar/ ( llana que no acaba en vocal,"n" o "s" )


----------



## Erreconerre

sergio11 said:


> Veo que en algunos hilos se habla de *Ós*car y Os*car*, implicando que Óscar es lo correcto y Oscar incorrecto. En todos los años que viví en Argentina siempre pensé que Oscar era la forma correcta, y que Óscar era una especie de barbarismo. ¿Alguien sabe cuál es la forma correcta? Me refiero al nombre de pila Oscar, no al premio; ya sé que el premio Óscar se acentúa en la O.




Óscar se escribe con tilde. La regla dice que se acentúan las palabras graves que terminan en consonante que no sea _ene_ o _ese_: azúcar, útil, almíbar, etc.
Si hay quien lo escribe sin tilde se puede deber a que tiene mala ortografía, o a que su máquina no dispone de un tipo para escribir acento a las mayúsculas, etc., pero no se debe a que se escriba con corrección.


----------



## sergio11

chamyto said:


> Las reglas de acentuación son obligatorias tanto para las minúsculas como para las mayúsculas.
> Creo que con esto ya tienes una respuesta,porque lo pronunciamos /óscar/ ( llana que no acaba en vocal,"n" o "s" )


Gracias Chamyto y Erreconerre. Conozco la regla muy bien. Lo que pasa es que nosotros siempre lo pronunciamos Os*car*, como una palabra aguda terminada en "r," como calor, rubor, tomar o cortar.   Muy pocas veces lo he oído pronunciar Óscar como en inglés, y esas pocas veces he pensado que la persona no lo sabía pronunciar.  Mi pregunta no era en cuanto a la regla de escritura, sino en cuanto a la pronunciación. Siempre pensé que en inglés se pronunciaba Óscar y en castellano Oscar.  Y tuve contacto con personas llamadas Oscar por muchos años. Las únicas veces que lo pronunciábamos Óscar era cuando hablábamos del premio Óscar o de algún americano o inglés con ese nombre.


----------



## sergio11

Gracias, Oscar.  Había buscado ese hilo porque recordaba que se había discutido, pero no lo había podido encontrar.  Ahora veo que no solamente se había discutido, sino que yo también había participado, y todos los argentinos decíamos que era Oscar (oscár) y los de otros países decían que era Óscar. O sea que seguimos en la misma. Creo que este hilo se puede cerrar o unir con el otro, si algún moderador nos hace el favor. Y parece que ya no hay mucho que discutir, porque todo se dijo en ese hilo.


----------



## Calambur

En la zona donde circulo es /oskár/. Sin duda. 
Luego, cada quien pronuncia como le da la gana, pero esa es otra historia. 

Y ni hablemos de las diferentes formas de los nombres que aparecen en las partidas de nacimiento, porque no terminaríamos más (tengo un amigo que en sus documentos es Nestor, o sea /nestór/; y tuve una profesora de inglés que se llamaba Aidé -escrito así-. Yo misma digo que me llamo Herv*é* /erbé/ -ése es uno de los nombres que quisieron ponerme-, pero resulta que se 'olvidaron' de la tilde, y como consecuencia me llamo H*e*rve /érbe/ [algo muy molesto, pues siempre lo consideran apellido]).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Por mi zona es siempre Óscar, pero una vez conocí a un asturiano llamado  Oscár, no sé si habría viajado o si es que en su pueblo se decía así.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

sergio11 said:


> Yo nunca lo había visto con acento en la o, pero lo busqué en los diccionarios de Espasa Calpe y de Larousse, y encontré que el Espasa acentúa el nombre de los reyes de Suecia en la o, es decir, Óscar, y los demás en la a (no escrito), es decir, Oscar, por ejemplo, Oscar Wilde; mientras que el Larousse no acentúa ninguno en la o: son todos Oscar.
> 
> De ello podríamos quizá deducir que, si uno se refiere a los reyes de Suecia, podría escribirlo con o sin acento en la O, es decir, Óscar u Oscar. Para todos los demás, debería ser Oscar.
> 
> Claro que si uno le quiere buscar el pelo al huevo podría argumentar que la diferencia se debe a que el Espasa tiene editores españoles, mientras que el Larousse tiene editores argentinos  .
> 
> Quizá sería útil que alguien que tenga más tiempo lo consulte con la Real Academia Española y nos cuente a todos qué le contestaron.
> 
> Saludos



Lo de los reyes de Suecia me explico así: los nombres reales o de nobles suelen traducirse (o sostituirse con la forma que en la lengua de destino corresponde a la de la lengua de partida), con los escritores y otras personas hoy en día se pratica menos.


----------



## Naticruz

Aquí, en esta página, se encuentra un artículo muy esclarecedor. Al parecer ambos tenéis razón. 

  Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Curioso, (y no me van a creer porque es vacilante) pero ese nombre, dependiendo de la acentuación, tiene dos diminutivos diferentes.
[oscÁr] tiende a ser 'Oscarcito', mientras
[Óscar]  tiende a 'Osquitar'. 
(Tengo amigos en Baires con esos nombres y esta es una pronunciación bien común)

Hice (una vez, hace años) toda una lista de nombres que llevan el diminutivo como infijo, y el más común es 'Carlitos' (nunca 'carlosito(s)').
En la lista encontré todos al menos bisílabos, acentuados oralmente en la primera (o grave, depende desde donde cuenten). La lista tenía unos 12 nombres, pero por supuesto no sé dónde la metí. Me acuerdo de pocos:
Mercedes - Merceditas, p.ej. (trisilábica grave)
Dolores - ??? (doloritas? dolorcitas?)
Coral - Coralita, Coralito
Los que tienen acento agudo, tienden a usar 'ito' - Manuel - Manuelito/Manolito (casi normal), Gastón - Gastoncito, 

Angel - no sigue la 'regla'. Funciona ma's bien con los nombres terminados en s/r, pero no l/n
Y aunque no lo crean, todo esto no es 'off topic'. Si logramos la lista de nombres, vamos a ver ciertas regularidades.


----------



## Lupi Larumbe

belén said:


> Óscar es aguda y acaba en r, así que va con acento, igual tu jefa tiene problemas porque la "O" es mayúscula, pero como se ha comentado bastantes veces en el foro, las mayúsculas también van con acento...
> 
> Saluditos,
> 
> Belén



No es aguda, es grave, y lleva acento ortográfico por ser grave, si fuese aguda no llevaría.


----------



## Roy Rodriguez

El 90 % de todo lo que escribo en mi ordenador es en *i*ngl*é*s y las tildes est*á*n totalmente ausentes. La aclaraci*ó*n anterior en nada interfiere con el acento de la pronunciaci*ó*n de los nombres y las palabras espa*ñ*olas. En el caso particular de los nombres, el nombre que aparece en la partida de nacimiento es el que vale para cada individuo. Nadie discute que las industrias televisiva y cinematogr*á*fica estadounidenses son las m*á*s grande, las de m*á*s audiencia en todo el mundo y este es un fen*ó*meno nada reciente, m*á*s de medio siglo de influencia en la vida diaria de las personas. Esos medios de origen angl*ó*fono dicen Oscar con acento llano, Selina en lugar de Selena, party en lugar de fiesta y muchas cosas m*á*s. Las personas que reconocen la lengua espa*ñ*ola como parte de su patrimonio, de su cultura y educaci*ó*n optan por pronunciar los nombres y palabras apropiadamente y no como pueda escucharse en cualquier novela. Ahora bien, no olvidemos que muchas generaciones han nacido escuchando *Ó*scar con acento llano, Selina en lugar de Selena y muchas cosas m*á*s. A mi no me molesta, lo veo como un fen*ó*meno que no comparto pero que entiendo su origen.

*El uso de tildes y demás signos ortográficos españoles es de uso obligatorio en este foro y en ningún modo opcional. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).

Vale, gracias.
*


----------



## Aviador

Roy, si por alguna razón (no se me ocurre cuál) te es imposible escribir las tildes o las eñes en tu computador, los foros de Word Reference tienen en la barra de herramientas de la ventana de redacción de mensajes el menú desplegable Ω con el que puedes insertar en el texto todas las letras con tilde y diéresis, la eñe y los signos de interrogación y exclamación de apertura.


----------



## Roberto Zavivku

*Óscar*, al ser palabra grave y no terminar en n, s o vocal debe ser acentuada.
Caso similar: Ángel.

En el idioma inglés las palabras no se acentúan por lo que los siguientes casos de uso común no se acentuarán:

*Oscar*, premios a lo mejor del cine estadounidense.

*Oscar* Wilde, escritor irlandés autor de El retrato de Dorian Gray. Aquí cabe mencionar que en algunos textos traducen los nombres propios extranjeros en cuyo caso se acentuará. Ejemplo:
"…autores como Friedrich Nietzsche, *Oscar* Wilde y Charles Baudelaire".
"…autores como Federico Nietzsche, *Óscar* Wilde y Carlos Baudelaire".

Otro detalle digno de mención es que cada quien escribe su nombre tal cual aparece en su acta de nacimiento y si en dicho documento el nombre fue escrito sin acento tal forma deberá respetarse para estos casos particulares, no sin hacer hincapié en el hecho de que para el español la grafía *oscar* representa a un vocablo agudo [oscár].


----------



## Rocko!

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá se dice Óscar, pero se escribe Oscar. Lo mismo con Angela.





ToñoTorreón said:


> Que así están inscritos en el Registro Civil, y que así lo escriben la mayoría de las personas que conozco con esos nombres.





Roberto Zavivku said:


> Otro detalle digno de mención es que cada quien escribe su nombre tal cual aparece en su acta de nacimiento


Sí, es cierto. A veces pasa lo mismo con “Hector” (Héctor), les dices que su nombre lleva acento y te ignoran y lo escriben sin la tilde. Lo del acta de nacimiento influye mucho, incluso en los diminutivos, ya que si por error te ponen en un documento importante el nombre normal en lugar del diminutivo que aparece en tu acta, se genera un problema legal.


----------

